
Wendelstein 7-X: Second round of experimentation started - shaqbert
http://www.ipp.mpg.de/4254576/08_17?1505116080
======
shaqbert
TL;DR:

\- the 2nd stage with passive graphite divertor tiles ready to fire up plasma
tests again

\- now temperatures of 70m centigrade for the ions possible, vs. 10m for the
1st stage tests

\- operation of up to 10 sec next

\- 3rd stage planned for 2 years after is supposed to prove operation for up
to 30 sec

